# New Pics - Feb. 17, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Feb17/ 

The first few of these are a bit unpleasant so either don't look at the link at all or don't enlarge the thumbnails .. the last ones of the new Muscovy ducks and the new Indian Runner duck are easy on the eyes .. 

The first ones are of a pigeon that got scalped by crows and a pigeon that was attacked by a hawk. Both have a good prognosis, but the pictures aren't pretty. 

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2007Feb17/
> 
> The first few of these are a bit unpleasant so either don't look at the link at all or don't enlarge the thumbnails .. the last ones of the new Muscovy ducks and the new Indian Runner duck are easy on the eyes ..
> 
> ...



The ducks are lovely, I don't believe I've seen a New Indian Runner before, Terry. These two pigeons no doubt are a couple of very lucky birds. That
scalped head is a nasty looking wound and the 'hawk pij' took a pretty good hit as well. Someone just told me the other day that they saw a crow bite 
the heads of two baby pigeons off that were sitting in a planter box nest outside their apartment window. Just amazing. What will be your course of treatment for the scalped pigeon?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> The ducks are lovely, I don't believe I've seen a New Indian Runner before, Terry. These two pigeons no doubt are a couple of very lucky birds. That
> scalped head is a nasty looking wound and the 'hawk pij' took a pretty good hit as well. Someone just told me the other day that they saw a crow bite
> the heads of two baby pigeons off that were sitting in a planter box nest outside their apartment window. Just amazing. What will be your course of treatment for the scalped pigeon?
> 
> fp


Sorry, FP .. those were misleading captions that I used .. "New Indian Runner" meant only that it is a Runner Duck and "new" to me  told ya the old brain was on the fritz today!

How sad for those baby pigeons ..

With the scalped pigeon, I have cleaned the wound area with diluted Betadine, applied a very small amount of antibiotic cream to soften the skin at the edges of the wound area, and covered the area loosely with sterile gauze. In the morning, I will attempt to "smoosh" the edges out smoothly and spread them as far as I can back over the exposed skull area. I know already that there will be a substantial area that cannot be covered with the remaining skin. 

Once I've got the area "arranged" as best I can, I will apply Duoderm or a similar product then every 2-3 days check how things are going and change the dressing. Once I see that granulation is well on the way, I will breathe a huge sigh of relief and just continue the treatment until time has seen to the healing.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my word, Terry,
That poor scalped pidgey. The wound looks like it's right down to the bone. Is it possible to medicate a pigeon for pain?
Daryl


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Terry,

The ducks are beautiful! Poor pigies! I had a baby dove that was really scalped to the bone like that, (tree trimming) and all his skin and even feathers grew back. I don't know if it healed so well because he was still a nestling, but hopefully your pigeon will do as well. I just kept the wound slathered with Neosporin to keep it moist and clean. The skin slowly closed in over the boney area. Lucky birds to have your care!
Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, my word, Terry,
> That poor scalped pidgey. The wound looks like it's right down to the bone. Is it possible to medicate a pigeon for pain?
> Daryl



Hi Daryl,

It IS down to the bone. And I think there is a small "*****" out of the skull. Will have to look more closely in the morning. Anyway, yes, you can give pain meds to pigeons and other birds. Usually it isn't necessary, and I don't think it will be in this case. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cats6birds4 said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> The ducks are beautiful! Poor pigies! I had a baby dove that was really scalped to the bone like that, (tree trimming) and all his skin and even feathers grew back. I don't know if it healed so well because he was still a nestling, but hopefully your pigeon will do as well. I just kept the wound slathered with Neosporin to keep it moist and clean. The skin slowly closed in over the boney area. Lucky birds to have your care!
> Beth


Hi Beth!

The ducks are all doing fine .. no reason not to be now that they have a "home" again.

I'm pretty sure both of the pigeons will be just fine. It will take a good while for both to fully recover, but I don't see any reason for real concern with either. The antiobiotic cream works very well in scalping cases, but I think you would find the Duoderm or a similar product to really speed up the healing.

The hawk attacked racing pigeon will be getting picked up in the morning and going back home.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH........those poor babies. I now have a headache Terry............thanks. 
Just kidding.  I don't know how they survive these things. Tough little buggers, but I know you'll fix em up.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ouch!  That poor baby, I am glad he is in your capable hands.

Do you have the antibiotic cream that has the pain killer in it like Neosporin? That may help.

There was a scalped youngster at the racing pigeons coop-where we go to get seed, and I asked him what happened. He said this youngster mistakingly went back into the wrong nesting box, where he was viciously attacked by a male pigeon on nest duty. He will make it, but boy...he better never go in there again. If it was my youngster, I would have isolated him until the wound healed.

The ducks are lovely!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOADS OF HEALING THOUGHTS and HUGS, Terry! What nasty wounds!

Look forward to postitive updates!

What cute Muskovys...I find myself "flashing back" to Mr. Flapper's adventures and his buddies!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone. Ducks are settling in well, the racing pigeon got picked up by her owner this morning, and the little scalped pijjie seems no worse for the wear .. pigeons truly are tough little birds.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh those poor pigeons! At least they were able to get rescued, my Garye probably didn't. I wonder if some hawk or crow or even a gull got her. They're always around the lot. Usually Garye was cautious. The first warning sign of a wing slap, and she'd take off. But I guess it gets the best of them even when they're cautious.

I hope those pigeons make it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Garye,

I'm sure both of the injured pigeons will be just fine. They both need some time to heal, but I don't anticipate any problems for either bird. The pigeon with the non-functional legs may be another story .. too soon to try and guess if there is a recovery possible with that one, but I sure hope so.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ..the racing pigeon got picked up by her owner this morning...
> Terry


Good to hear the owner came for the racing pigeon.
Those Muscovy ducks are a sweet pair. Glad they ended up with you since their previous owner obviously didn't deserve them!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> The pigeon with the non-functional legs may be another story .. too soon to try and guess if there is a recovery possible with that one, but I sure hope so.
> Terry


I'm sure the bird will have the BEST prognosis possible with your excellent and quality supportive care.

I'm glad the racing pigeon is home and the ducks are settling in.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *Thanks for having a look everyone.* Ducks are settling in well, the racing pigeon got picked up by her owner this morning, and the little scalped pijjie seems no worse for the wear .. pigeons truly are tough little birds.
> 
> Terry


I took your word for it on the injuries Terry.  
I hope the pijjies make a full recovery.

Glad to hear the ducks are getting settled & the racer is back home.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Terri, Treesa, and Cindy. All the birds in this series of pictures are doing fine. I checked on the racing pigeon that went back home and was told that she has really perked up now that she is back with her loft mates. The little scalped pigeon is keeping company with the white colored youngster that has leg problems, and they seem to enjoy being together. The gray feral also with leg problems remains the same but is doing OK. Ducks are perfectly fine.

Terry


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Scalped*

*Id end the poor scalped pigeons life, poor thing, he is suffering. *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RussianRoller said:


> *Id end the poor scalped pigeons life, poor thing, he is suffering. *


Actually she is recovering nicely and doing just fine. There are a couple of updated pictures here: http://www.rims.net/2007Mar17

Terry


----------

